# Where did the link to the index go?



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

When I come to http://www.tivocommunity.com/ the link that used to be at the top, into the main index of forums, is gone. I had to go into User CP and then use the upper-left link there.

Edit: It is back.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, was working on the the entrance page update.


----------

